#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  管理通則條文修訂〈頭像〉〈10/10/26〉

## 幻貓

會員管理通則第三條「頭像」



> 不得侵犯版權， 逕行使用未經許可的圖片作為頭像， 尤為同好畫家作品。


於10/10/26，修訂為：



> 為尊重版權，頭像使用者務必於簽名檔、或任何公開顯眼之處，標明頭像來源〈自創者不在此限〉。
> [spacer=4]例如：網路、某搜圖引擎、某某獸畫家
> 然而，即便標明出處，一但圖畫之原作者向管理團隊表達不滿及異議，管理團隊有權移除此頭像。


因此有請所有版眾，如果您的頭像不是出自於自己
請進入「*會員資料*」，於*簽名檔*標明當前的頭像源自何處。
範例：



亦允許會員利用排版效果，於「來自」欄位，巧妙安插頭像來源。
範例：


簡而言之，頭圖出處註明需得清楚表明 *原作者*或 *來源網址*
轉貼頭圖，倘若原網址失效或使用者忘記來源，請標「頭圖來自網路」

===========================================
鑑於會員數多，*自即日起進入兩個星期〈十四日〉之緩衝期。*
期間管理員將會進行宣導，回文順帶提醒，或私訊告知皆有可能。
當然，也歡迎熱心的版眾幫忙宣導新規定喔，狼之樂園在此先謝過各位的熱心！

而緩衝期過後，站務會親自*針對近期有上線活動〈約一個月〉、又忘了標出處的會員*進行最後私訊警告。
屢勸不聽、數日未改、經查證頭圖非由會員自創者，恕我直接移除您的頭圖，還請見諒。

管理團隊保留對上述條文的最終解釋權。


*感謝各位配合，狼之樂園因各位而美好！*

----------


## 幻貓

觀查一個多禮拜後，看到不少會員配合新制標注頭像來源，頗為感動
狼之樂園先在此謝過各位

*然而，緩衝期僅餘三日，尚有少部分會員尚未為頭像標注來源*

再次強調，時限過後，幻貓會隨機針對尚未配合新制的會員，親自寄出私訊提醒
如果有問題，可以直接回覆私訊，告知您的難處，幻貓將會提供協助
但是，屢勸不聽、數日未告知理由且未改進者，您的頭像將會被強制移除

取締及規則細節請見首樓
造成不便煩請見諒，尊重著作權有賴你我共同培養

站務  幻貓  2010/11/7

----------

